# is it du or etisalat for JLT



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all 

I am about to move to JLT and i was wondering whether is Du or etisalat you can use.


----------



## tounzz (Jul 10, 2010)

Morning,

DU is the exclusive operator in JLT. I think also in Marina and the surrounding area.

Heard that Etisalat will soon be available in the greens.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

tounzz said:


> Morning,
> 
> DU is the exclusive operator in JLT. I think also in Marina and the surrounding area.
> 
> Heard that Etisalat will soon be available in the greens.


thank you tounzz

any ideas of what DU is offering in terms of telephone TV and internet????


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

*du*

All the information is listed on their website. Please see link above


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

if you are moving into a new building at JLT make sure that it is ready for DU connection. Some towers waited up to 9 months. If you are not sure go into a DU office and ask yourself don't trust the agent/landlord.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

wandabug said:


> if you are moving into a new building at JLT make sure that it is ready for DU connection. Some towers waited up to 9 months. If you are not sure go into a DU office and ask yourself don't trust the agent/landlord.


thank you wandabug do you by any chance know whetherr saba 1 & 2 are ready???


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

*Is SABA 1 & 2 Tower ready for DU*

Hi all

Does anyone know whether Saba 1 & 2 towers in JLT are ready for DU?

I was told that i need to ask DU but i was wondering whether someone knows and save me later this afternoon going to their office.

thank you in advance


----------

